# Duck Legs



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone ever fed these? I was supposed to have 25# of duck wings but not a wing in sight...all legs. 

Are these tough like turkey? Or easily consumed like chicken?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

IMO they will be like chicken. The necks are super soft like chicken and I think ducks are also processed at a very young age.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Wish I had a source right now of more than duck necks.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My two have no problem eating any part of the duck, and I have duck necks and duck legs on rotation with my other prey species. I think the legs are more like chicken than turkey.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Angel!


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

Thought some of you may like this video as it's about the raw diet... it's the top 10 benefits of a RAW diet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj3hoz0-mgY


----------

